# My new unisaw



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Suweeet!


----------



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm curious about the logistics: Did you get it delivered? How did you get it off the truck? Things like that. I'm sure it is too heavy to simply lift. Does it breakdown into manageable sized "pieces"?


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Tom, I picked it up in one trip with A Chevy S-10. I got lucky when I got home because my boy had some friends over and lifted the heavy cabinet out of the truck. That is the heavy piece and it is bolted down to pallet. The rest of the boxes were manageable.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Green with envy I am. I guess I should have stayed in for 20 + yrs and gotten me one of the sweet machines. The new Uni's are real work of art. I would be afraid of cutting anything on it as I might get it dirty.

Chunk


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i like this saw but the blade guard seems kinda flimsy everything else is sick all the up grades i like that the adjst. wheels are on the front and feel so sturdy in your hands i wish i can change the fence to my old new delta saw but i think u made a great purchase for your shop, im with chuck though i would hate to get it durty like firs was with my new delta saw.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I only did 7 in the RAN … does that count… I have been looking at these suckers and I will only take about 50 to 100 boards to be able to afford one.. A chevy S-10 would be nice but I have to manage with a '62 Ford Ute as a shop truck..
Congrats on retirement and on 22 years and on the Unisaw.. Delta Rocks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great congrats


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

new saw ,
new life .

enjoy !


----------



## Domer (Mar 8, 2009)

Did you get the mobile base?

Domer


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is a great looking saw. It is a top notch tool that should last you a lifetime.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

That is a beautiful thing!!! Congradulations!!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on you new Unisaw!


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Domer, Woodcraft has a special going on 10% off and the mobile base is throne in for free. I really like that the Delta is being made in the USA. If you have not been up and personal with one then you do not know what you are missing. The quality and tolerances go unmatched my MHO. I guess that why it was in design for three years before they released it. But it does come with a price.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Enjoy! Whay did you replace?


----------



## Rick_Boyett (Aug 9, 2009)

Drooooooooooool


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Man do I wish I could justify $2874.99 for a tablesaw. Oh but wait, only $80 shipping. Actually that's an awesome shipping rate let alone for lift gate service.

Now everyone go and order a new Unisaw!


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

That is one nice saw. I have looked at them at Rockler and I love that both wheels are in the front.

I would love to have one but I would feel guilty spending that much.

Thanks for sharing.

Bothus


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Congrats that is a beaut.


----------



## khop (May 2, 2008)

NICE !!! I wish I lived close to your area, I would be happy to help put in the 220 just so I could see it run the first time. Maybe if I could sell my older unisaw, I could make the jump to a new one.
Congrats
KHOP


----------



## joe21 (Feb 9, 2009)

KHOP I wish you did too. I just got back from Lowes and picked up some stuff to make a temp extension cable about 20FT long to plug into my dryer. I will get an electrician out here to put me a few outlets in.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

goodbye tension, hello pension, and a beautiful TS.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I think that's my next one.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

WOO-HOO!

Git 'em, boy!!

BTW: as a bicyclist, I'm pretty familiar with the "You've already got one…." argument.

It's best answered with "how many pairs of shoes do you have, honey, and … do you ever wear more than one pair at a time??"

100% success rate … so far 

Nice saw. Many happy years of ww projects on it, huh?


----------



## 747DRVR (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful and made in the USA


----------



## danr (Sep 5, 2009)

Very nice saw. I got the exact same model about 3 months ago. I have been very happy with it. I am about 1/3 through my first project using this saw and all is going well. I agree with you regarding he Delta blade. I like thin kerf blades and this is one of the better ones that I have used. The delta mobile base for this saw is a good one. Do not get another brand. The Delta is strong, rolls well, and fits the saw like a glove.

I had a friend of mine, who owns a company that reps. Delta products deliver my saw. I told him several times "do not put it in the back of your truck, have a forklift place it on a LOW trailer with ramps". Well he pulled up the drive-way with it in the back of his pickup! We took the wings and hardware out of the main box and lifted the rest of it (including the pallet) down off the truck. I don't recommend this. Frankly I'm surprised we didn't drop it. The saw is a pleasure to have now that its on the mobile base, and its never coming off.

Well good luck and enjoy you new toy. Good choice.

DanR


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

Good for you Joe, that's a very nice saw.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice saw. I am debating about whether I should buy this saw or the Sawstop? I like the trunnion system on this saw, the only one that comes close is the Sawstop Industrial.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the new saw. I really thought about getting one of these but could not wait for them to come out. Bought a PM2000 and am happy with it. The new Delta looks like a sweet saw. Thanks for posting. Enjoy!

God Bless
tom


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats!
Very nice saw, I supposed….and your life partner too!


----------



## TheDailyReviewer (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi!

Congratulations! Your readers have submitted and voted for your blog at The Daily Reviewer. We compiled an exclusive list of the Top 100 woodworking Blogs, and we are glad to let you know that your blog was included! You can see it at http://thedailyreviewer.com/top/woodworking

You can claim your Top 100 Blogs Award here : http://thedailyreviewer.com/pages/badges/woodworking

P.S. This is a one-time notice to let you know your blog was included in one of our Top 100 Blog categories. You might get notices if you are listed in two or more categories.

P.P.S. If for some reason you want your blog removed from our list, just send an email to [email protected] with the subject line "REMOVE" and the link to your blog in the body of the message.

Cheers!

Angelina Mizaki
Selection Committee President
The Daily Reviewer
http://thedailyreviewer.com


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome looking saw!! Love the big adjusting wheels, the fence, the size of the table, everything! Many years of health to enjoy it!!


----------



## robogreg (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic to see some of these saws out there being enjoyed.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim, everything you said and more. At my age, if I bought one, I'd be buyin' it for my son to inherit. LOL It sure would be suweet to have one though.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the saw I've been eyeballing. Delta Model 36-L352 w 52" Fence. Where did you get yours? I've been looking at Woodcraft, for an extra $150 they will bring right to the shop door w/ a lift gate truck. (I can dream anyway's). Thanks for your service. I spent 7 years in navy and was injured and medially retiried in 1988.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations on the great saw. You should celebrate by buying a tool!


----------



## sawdustphill (Jan 13, 2011)

I have been considering the oliver 4016 and the new unisaw for a while now doing a lot of research on both.
Well I stopped in at my nearest woodcraft store today they had several saws set up, I went over to the uni
and at first I was impressed whith fit and finish of the tabletop, front mounted handwheels they worked smooth. But I was dissappointed when I began moving and locking the fence, It seemed flimsy and did not feel like it locked solid. and when I unlocked it the maknets did not pull it up like Scott Phillips shows on his video review.However this could be because woodcraft did not udjust it properly when they set it up.
I went over to the Jet and the saw stop they both had good solid feeling fences which locked solid when I 
pushed down on the handle I could feel the solid grip. 
so now I will look harder at the oliver. just my 2 cents worth
Phillip


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Joe, you did good. Im confident that the only remorse youll have is not getting it sooner. By the way, I have 220 if you want it broke in. Just saying Enjoy !


----------

